# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ pt 009601 3 cis 04

## gg4a

Καλησπερα  στον παρακατω ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ 80GL42T916 L pt 009601 3 cis 04 ειναι απο μια πλακετα τροφοδοσιας τηλεορασης philips μοντελο 

715G4801-P1A-H20-002U η οποια τηλεοραση δεν ανοιγει καθολου ουτε το led την αναμονης αναβει.Πρεπει τα ακρα 1-2 να συνδεονται μεταξυ τους?

οπως και το 5-4? 


s-l500.jpg
Μετραω μετο πολυμετρο στην θεση συνεχεια-buzzer και στο 5-4 εχω ηχο δηλαδη συνδεονται μεταξυ τους ενω στο 1-2 οχι.

επισης στο site εδω ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με το IC901 TNY277 ειναι η τεταρτη φωτογραφια, το οποιο το αλλαξα αλλα και παλι δεν αναψε η τηλεοραση.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Transformer...p2047675.l2557



ευχαριστω.

----------

